# CRS and ECSA confusion



## sully007 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Very glad I cam across this forum as I'm struggling to understand certain things.

I'm currently in Joburg getting my paperwork in order before I leave again for the UK and apply through VFS there.

I'm a UK national who spent 12 years of my childhood in SA and have plenty of family here which is why i want to move here.

I completed Aerospace Engineering (graduated 2012) at degree level and have so far only submitted my certificate for evaluation at MIE. 

I don't have any work experience in Aerospace but have worked as a technical engineer in a Dairy plant. 

These are the questions:

1) How long does ECSA take for registration?

2) Will they reject me on the basis of not having Aerospace industry experience?

3) Do I still need SAQA certificate even though MIE will validate my certificate for me?

A long post I know, but any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 49761218 (May 17, 2016)

I think you can register with ECSA.The work you have done or you are doing is very important in your registability.There is also the alternate route if you dont have the benchmark qualification.
I kindly advise you to read registration requirements for all categories on the ECSA website.


----------



## sully007 (Mar 10, 2017)

49761218 said:


> I think you can register with ECSA.The work you have done or you are doing is very important in your registability.There is also the alternate route if you dont have the benchmark qualification.
> I kindly advise you to read registration requirements for all categories on the ECSA website.


Yes thank you. I have read ECSA registration and its unclear if experience is a factor or not in granting membership.

However, I spoke to a solicitor and he stated that without experience in Aerospace, I would not be granted membership.

I'm looking for someones personal experience, or even another lawyer on here, with ECSA who may be able to shed some more light on this?

Thanks again


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

First thing first, timeline registration wit ECSA depends on individual's application. U may want to read again all the requirements DHA needed for your application to go through. If you're applying under critical skills, then registration wit ECSA is mandatory otherwise your application will be rejected. 

Secondly, if u read DHA requirements again, you'll see that SAQA certificate is mandatory otherwise your application will be rejected. Infact, VFS won't accept your documents in the first place for missing SAQA evaluation certificate. 

You'll do yourself a lot of help if u can just go through all the requirements needed by DHA and or ECSA. 

Have a nice day.


----------

